# RAID-Z Space



## Weaseal (Feb 12, 2009)

I made a RAID-Z array out of 3-500GB disks.  My understanding is that this should create a 1.0TB array.
	
	



```
$ df -h
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a    496M    300M    156M    66%    /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e    496M     38M    418M     8%    /tmp
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f     95G     86G    1.8G    98%    /usr
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d    4.6G    657M    3.6G    15%    /var
tank                  891G     75G    816G     8%    /tank
tank/usr              816G      0B    816G     0%    /tank/usr
tank/usr/home         838G     21G    816G     3%    /tank/usr/home
```
How is it that I have 3 1TB mount points?
	
	



```
$ sudo zpool status
  pool: tank
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        tank        ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad4     ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad10    ONLINE       0     0     0
            ad14    ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```


----------



## Maledictus (Feb 12, 2009)

They are from the same pool which has size ~1TB.


----------

